# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  & التقديم التحليلي لمباراة : المريخ vs حرس الحدود .. مباراة ودية ضمن استعداد الفريقين ..

## سيدو

*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احباب منبر مريخاب اونلاين

 التقديم التحليلي لمباراة
 












الفريقين : المريخ السوداني x ح الحدود المصري
موعد اللقاء : الاحد 19 فبراير 2012                 
توقيت اللقاء : 7:30 بـ توقيت السودان
المناسـبة : مباراة ودية حبيه للاشقاء 



 



















 المريخ


يشهد استاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم اللقاء الودي الكبير الذي يجمع المريخ بحرس الحدود وتاتي المباراة في اطار اعداد المريخ لانطلاقة الموسم الجديد للدوري الممتاز والبطولة الافريقية فيما يستغل متصدر الدوري المصري فترة توقف النشاط الكروي بالشقيقة مصر لاداء عدد من التجارب الودية بالخرطوم وقد اكمل الفريقان استعداداتهما للمباراة حيث ادي المريخ تجربة ودية امام فريق امبدة مؤخرا اعقبها بسلسلة من التدريبات ويعمل مدربه ريكاردو للوصول لملامح التوليفة المناسبة وكان الفريق قد اجري مرانه الختامي في السادسة من مساء امس بملعبه وضع من خلاله الجهاز الفني اللمسات النهائية للمباراة.
فريق حرس الحدود اكمل تحضيراته للمباراة بتمارين مكثفة ويعمل مديره الفني طارق العشري علي مفاجاة المريخ وخاصة وان الفريق قد خسر مباراته امام الهلال حيث يعمل علي تحسين صورته وتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية في لقاء اليوم. 

المريخ يختتم اعداده بمران خفيف مساء امس

ادي المريخ مرانه الختامي لمباراة اليوم امام حرس الحدود في السادسة من مساء الامس حيث جاء المران خفيفا ركز من خلاله المدرب ريكاردو علي وضع التكتيك والخطة المناسبة للقاء اليوم حيث عمل علي تطبيق بعض الجمل التكتيكية وتمارين التهديف والتسديد علي المرمي وكيفية التعامل مع الضربات الثابتة.
 



تشكيلة المريخ :
 
ياسين في حراسة المرمى 
امير كمال - باسكال - بلة جابر - مصعب عمر  في خط الدفاع 
فيصل عجب -  فيصل موسى - الباشا - سعيد السعودي في الوسط 
راجي واديكو في الهجوم
 





 
حرس الحدود






يختتم فريق حرس الحدود اليوم الأحد 19فبراير رحلته الكروية للسودان بمواجهة ودية قوية أمام نادي المريخ فى حين يعود الفريق العسكرى إلى مصر الاثنين 20 فبراير. وأنهى الحدود استعداداته النهائية للقاء بخوض تدريب خفيف وضع فيه طارق العشرى المدير الفنى للحرس خطة المباراة وشدد على لاعبيه التركيز فى الملعب من أجل إنهاء زيارة السودان بفوز وعرض قوى لترك أثر وصورة جيدة قبل العودة
 










القنوات الناقلة 




رابط قناة الشروق

http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...q/ashorooq.htm




تحيات لجنة النقل المباشر


  بالتوفيق للاحمر في اولي تجاربه الاعدادية
  


*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*إبـــــــداااااااااااااااااااااع  يــاســـــيدو  ويـــنـــك مـــــن زمـــــــــــــان   مـــخـــتـــفــى
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*جميل جدا وبالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## سيدو

*مشكورين شباب علي المرور الطيب والجميل وهي ظروف قاهرة تحرمنا من التواصل مع الحبان وبالتوفيق اليوم للاحمر الوهاج بتحقيق المراد انشاء الله ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تسلم يا مبدع ..

ومشتاقييييييييييين والله ..
*

----------


## سيدو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

تسلم يا مبدع ..

ومشتاقييييييييييين والله ..



تسلم كتير ياروعه وليكم كميات من الاشواق والله وه الدنيا دايما كدا .. 

مشكور يا حبوب علي المرور الطيب والجميل 
*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*حلوة شديد ، منتصرين بإذن الله ، فلتكن تباشير للدوري الممتاز ، يا رب .
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*موفق يازعيم باذن الله.
*

----------


## سيدو

*مشكورين شباب علي المرور الطيب والجميل 
*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*​موفق يااااااااااااازعيم وسيد البلد
*

----------


## سيدو

* الآن بدأ الاستديو التحليلي المصاحب للمباراة الرشيد المهدية يستضيف الكابتن بشارة  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب سيدو
تقديم روعة
بالتوفيق يازعيم السعد والتميز
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

* تشكيلة المريخ للقاء حرس الحدود :

اكرم الهادي سليم في حراسة المرمى 

باسكال ، أمير كمال ، نجم الدين عبد الله ، بلة جابر ، مصعب عمر ، أحمد الباشا ، فيصل العجب ، موسى الزومة ، راجي عبد العاطي ، ايدكو  

*

----------


## سيدو

*رابط موقع قناة الشرووووووق

http://www.ashorooq.net/net/index.ph...tv&Itemid=1134
*

----------


## سيدو

*دقيقة حداد علي روح الراحل الموسيقار محمد وردي
*

----------


## سيدو

*بداية المباراة الان وبالتوفيق مريخ السودان
*

----------


## سيدو

*اكرم مصعب باسكال للباشا والعوده للدخول في فورمة المباريات
*

----------


## سيدو

*تسلل علي راجي وهنا ريكاردو المدرب البرازيلي والطموحات 
*

----------


## سيدو

*رابط موقع قناة الشرووووووق

http://www.ashorooq.net/net/index.ph...tv&Itemid=1134

*

----------


## سيدو

*ركلة جزاء للحرس مع بداية المباراة وخطأ من اكرم والحكم هاشم ادم 
*

----------


## سيدو

*تخرج بسلام ركلة الجزاء لركنيه
*

----------


## سيدو

*حضور جماهيري انيق لجماهير المريخ والان ركلة مرمي تتلعب سريعا باسكال للعجب
*

----------


## سيدو

*اشرس هجمه للمريخ من قيادة الفيصلين العجب لاديكو ولكن التغطية الجيده وركنيه للمريخ تمر
*

----------


## سيدو

*هنالك ثلاثة لاعبين في حرس الحدود ضمن كتيبة المنتخب المصري الاول 
*

----------


## سيدو

*باسكال يخلص تمرير وانطلاق وراجي وخروج حارس المرمي وخلصها تماس
*

----------


## سيدو

*في عمل جميل في المريخ وظهرت لمسة ريكارود ومثلثات برازيلية 
*

----------


## سيدو

*محاوله من اديكو وتقدم ومشوار ولكن حكم المباراة يحتسب مخالفة للحرس 
*

----------


## سيدو

*تمرير ومحاوله ومبعده وفيصل موسي وتعد لاديكو لامير ونقلات مريخيه وهنالك راييه مرفوعه تسلل
*

----------


## سيدو

*صيحات ريكارود موجوده ويحاول التحفيز والدفعه المعنويه للامام وتماس للحرس
*

----------


## سيدو

*قوووووووووووووون للمريخ هدف اول بعد مشوار لراجي والعجب في المتابعة
*

----------


## سيدو

*هنالك ثنائية رائعه بين راجي انطلاقات ولمسات ونغمات برازيلية ومثلثات تمتع وتقنع
*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الاول 

المريخ (1) vs حرس الحدود (0)


الدقيقة (23)

التوقيع للمريخ العجب
*

----------


## سيدو

*ببراعه اكرم الهادي يخرج كورة كانت ان تمر للشباك مبروك يا بطل
*

----------


## سيدو

*مرت لركنيه وتخرج بسلام ومرمي للمريخ وتتلعب سريعا
*

----------


## سيدو

*تماس للباشا واماميه واقرب لحارس المرمي الحرس وائل خليفه
*

----------


## سيدو

*الحرس اصبح ينقل كرات سريعه ومرتدات والمريخ يعتمد علي كسر التسلل بسرعة راجي وبله علي الطرف اليمين 
*

----------


## سيدو

*بعتذر اخوتي عن المواصلة ونتمني لبقية طاقم النقل الاستمرارية وبالتوفيق للمريخ 


سلامات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكتر حاجه عاجباني في المباراة عودة الفنان فيصل العجب لمستواه المعروف
فعلا الذهب لايصدأ ابدا
والملك هو الملك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماعليك ياسيدو ننقل مكانك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة رهيييبة ضائعة من مصعب عمر تتحول لركنية الدقيقة 32

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بهدف العجب وضياع ضربة جزاء للحرس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الاستديو التحليلي الرشيد المهديه وملك السنتر بشاره عبدالنضيف يتغزلون في الملك فيصل العجب
واستنكار كبير لعدم ضمه للمنتخب في النهائيات السابقة

*

----------


## طالب الزين

*مبروك للصفوه عوده راجي وعوده المرجيحه
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*​وما ننسى فيصل موسى وامير كمال والله مكسب كبير للزعيم ماشاء الله ربنا يحفظم من عيون الصفيراب
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مازلت اتعشم في ظهور الاستايل البرازيلي افضل من ذلك بكثير 
ريكاردو واضح انه زعلان لان اللاعبين لم يطبقوا جل ما قال 
ولكنها البدايات دوما يا ريكاردو لذا نأمل الصبر 
هناك مكاسب كبيرة في هذا الشوط 
اولها التمرير الارضي المتقن وان لم يكن بصورة متواصلة ولكن وضح ان الاستايل البرازيلي يحتاج الى مباريات اكثر حتى 
يوضح بصورة اكبر واجمل 
ظهر فيصل العجب بصورة مذهلة وقدم شوط ممتاز اذهل الجميع ويبدو ان العجب عائد وبقوة الى تشكيلة الفريق 
اتمنى ان يتم اعطاء فيصل الفرصة الكاملة للعب الشوطين والا يقوم المدرب بتغيير فيصل 
تحركات لاعبي المريخ في وسط الملعب والدفاع ظهرت فيها بصمات المدرب بصورة كبيرة وواضح ان هناك عمل فني كبير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية الشوط التاني للمباراة

*

----------


## طوكراوي

*طولنا من المباريات

وماشاءالله

العجب اثبت نظرية ان الذهب لا يصدأ ابدا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بداية اكثر من رائعة للمريخ في هذا الموسم 
اولا تغيير الاستايل (السرعة من الكرات الارضية )
ثانياً بذوغ نجم فيصل العجب 
ثالثاً الدفاع مية المية (امير كمال ونجم الدين وباسكال )
رابعاً : الهجوم المرتد السريع (راجي اديكو ) 
سلبيات : 
اولاً : قلة الضغط على الخصم 
ثانياً : اللعب العالي الطويل 
ثالثاً : التسرع والانانية ( مصعب )
والحمد لله السلبيات حتى الان بسيطة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاداء اصبح رتيبا 
والمريخ أصبح بدون طعم او لون او رائحة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اول تغيير لريكاردو
كرنقو مكان بله جابر

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشكلة المريخ الان وضحت ايضا في الارتكاز حيث ان الباشا يقوم بمجهود كبير ولكن اليد الواحدة لا تصفق فامير كمال متراجع مع الدفاع بصورة كبيرة وهناك فجوة في خط الوسط بعدم قطع الكرات والقيام بعملية المطاردة والتغطية 
لذا اتمنى نزول موتيابا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثاني للمريخ
موتيابا بديلا للقائد فيصل العجب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مشكلة المريخ الان وضحت ايضا في الارتكاز حيث ان الباشا يقوم بمجهود كبير ولكن اليد الواحدة لا تصفق فامير كمال متراجع مع الدفاع بصورة كبيرة وهناك فجوة في خط الوسط بعدم قطع الكرات 
لذا اتمنى نزول موتيابا



ماشاء الله عليك الحبيب نادر الدالي قراءة متميزة
فعلا موتيابا نزل بديلا للعجب الذي تراجعت لياقته بالجهد الكبير الذي بذله في الشوط الاول وبداية الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان ريكاردو سيدفع بسعيد السعودي في الارتكاز ا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغييرالثالث للمريخ
سعيد السعودي بديلا لفيصل موسى
مع تسليم اشارة الكابتن لسعيد السعودي

*

----------


## طوكراوي

*كيف طعمو مشا وين
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماشاء الله عليك الحبيب نادر الدالي قراءة متميزة
فعلا موتيابا نزل بديلا للعجب الذي تراجعت لياقته بالجهد الكبير الذي بذله في الشوط الاول وبداية الشوط الثاني



نعم كان هناك خلل في خط الوسط بالذات الارتكاز 
الان مع دخول سعيد السعودي سيتقدم الباشا وبالتالي الزيادة العددية في خط الوسط 
ويا سلام لو كان الشغيل لاعب اليوم  
كنت اتمنى ان يكون الشغيل في تشكيلة اليوم بالاضافة الى ساكواها 
مشكور اخي كسلاوي على الرد الجميل
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ الان بدأ يضغط على لاعبي الحرس وبالتالي فقد الحرس الكرة ليستحوز المريخ على خط الوسط مرة اخرى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ضغط من المريخ في اعقاب دخول سعيد وموتايبا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نجم الدين لا يجامل ابدا وصديقه الاول في حالة الزنقة هو الاوت
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صراحة مصعب يجب ان يراجع نفسه كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نعم الان الزومة في طريقه للدخول بديلا طبعا لمصعب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اووووه
الزومه الحكومه بديلا لمصعب عمر السئ جدا جدا

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مصعب تراجع مستواه بصورة مخيفة فقد كان هذا اللاعب افضل لاعبي المريخ الموسم الماضي ولكن مستواه تدهور بصورة كبيرة وعلى موسى ان يشد حيله شوية فهو اقوى وافضل من مصعب لو ركز قليلاً
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان اشم رائحة هدف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة لاديكو يخرجها الحارس لركنية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الخامس للمريخ
ضفر بديلا لراجي

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بعد تغييرات ريكاردو عاد المريخ يهدد مرمى الحرس مرة اخرى 
هذه الناحية تعنى ان المدرب بدأ يفهم لاعبيه جيدا وطريقة اداؤهم داخل الميدان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدف العجب

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حقيقة مباراة ممتعة جدا وكانت سريعة بين الطرفين وبالتاكيد الفوائد فيها كثيرة للغاية ويمكن للمدرب ان يصل الى التشكيلة المثالية اذا واصل المريخ في اداء عدد من المباريات الودية القوية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا شباب على النقل المباشر والتحليل المنطقى
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*كم النتيجة الان
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الاخ نادر لك التحية سعيد بظهور بعد غيبة وتحليلاتك الجميلة .
بالاضافة الى مصعب بلة لم يكن فى مستوى الفريق وكان يكسر من المراوغة ويضيع الكرة ولكن المبارة كانت جميلة .

*

----------


## جواندي

*
*

----------

